# Joann and Michaels and Wal-Mart - Oh My!



## Kitty Rooney (Jul 8, 2013)

Jo ann has a 15% coupon off your total purchase including sale priced items valid Sun-Sat July 21-27, 2013. There are exclusions but not on yarn. I got mine in the mail but I am sure you can get it online. It's good for instore and online.

Michaels has a 25% coupon off total purchase including sale but not clearance or buy & get terms. It runs from 7/14 - 7/20/13. I got mine when I went to Michaels, but you should be able to get them on line. Oh, also, it is not good online.

Walmart - Guess it's the normal price but they have eyelash yarn for $2.97.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

And, Walmart will accept other stores coupons! And, they will meet other stores prices on anything you purchase! Groceries are included!


----------



## Susan from NC (Jan 23, 2013)

DonnieK said:


> And, Walmart will accept other stores coupons! And, they will meet other stores prices on anything you purchase! Groceries are included!


Didn't know that. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Kitty Rooney (Jul 8, 2013)

Susan from NJ said:


> Didn't know that. Thanks for the tip.


Do they have to say "yarn" on the coupon for them to accept them?


----------



## sandyann (Jul 5, 2011)

Most Walmart's do not take percent off coupons though. It has to be a set sales price for them to match it.


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

It is up to the Walmart store's manager as to whether they will match a price. In my Walmart store it has to be from another store located in my town, or advertisement in the local paper. Not much to compete with - No Michael's, joann's hobby lobby, target, kmart or ANY craft store.


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

do you mean the 40% coupons from JoAnn's and Michael's, Hobby Lobby?


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

fabiana said:


> do you mean the 40% coupons from JoAnn's and Michael's, Hobby Lobby?


I did not know Walmart takes other store coupons. Looking forward to the answer to this.


----------



## hippyknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

You may have to copy and paste but here are the rules at Walmart.

http://corporate.walmart.com/ad-match-guarantee
http://corporate.walmart.com/coupon-policy


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks as I save bunches at Walmart so don't understand why people fight them so bad. I "never" shop at Kroger, Meijer, Kmart or target because they were the ones who kept a Walmart from building close to my house so I simply drive past the other places to shop at Walmart!

I laughing all the way to the bank!


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

Our local Walmart no longer accepts percentages off, nor in some cases internet printed coupons. They "claim" that too many people copy them to get more money off. I even printed THEIR coupons on THEIR website and they were reluctant to accept them.


----------



## M2SMRTFORU (Oct 28, 2011)

Mu Daughter has had Walmart match prices with BRAVO supermarket prices. They advertise rib eye steaks 3.99 a pound and other huge savings especially on meat. If you have a Bravo take their ad to Walmart. Sure saves a bunch. I am in Central Florida and don't know where else there are Bravo's but Google and you can find out.


----------



## Bride in '59 (Aug 22, 2012)

I was in Walmart yesterday in Decatur, IN. They had "cleaned out" their yarn dept. and were in the process of restocking. She had 4 big boxes yet to put on the shelf, but what she had out looked very interesting!! I will be going back to see what they have--not that I need any more yarn.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Bride in '59 said:


> I was in Walmart yesterday in Decatur, IN. They had "cleaned out" their yarn dept. and were in the process of restocking. She had 4 big boxes yet to put on the shelf, but what she had out looked very interesting!! I will be going back to see what they have--not that I need any more yarn.


Do any of us NEED more yarn? I've been really good this summer not buying more yarn. Promised myself I'd do up some of the projects I have the yarn for already. I'm still on the first one! But NEARLY finished.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Susan from NJ said:


> Didn't know that. Thanks for the tip.


Well that makes two of us - I did not know that either about Walmart. (I mean the yarn coupons - I know they accept regular coupons).


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

We have a Hispanic market 30 miles from my Walmart store. They will NOT ad match their meat prices and some things in the produce. They say the meat isn't the same quality and the produce is smaller. I say if the meat is marked choice at both stores it is the same. Oh, well! They will NOT match anything that doesn't state a price - like 40% off or buy one get one free, etc. I understand it is the managers choice.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

I was just at Wal-Mart and they are marking down there yarn. Some good buys.


----------



## linda6200 (Oct 11, 2011)

I've had Wal-Mart in the past tell me they do not accept coupons. Maybe they've changed?


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

Was at Walmart last night and found RH With Love on clearance for $3.00 (took what they had). They had Lion Brand Amazing yarn for $4.00 and the Tweed yarn for $3.50. Some of the RH Super Saver was on clearance for $2.00.


----------



## dijo (Mar 12, 2012)

Anyone know if these Walmart deals are happening in Canada?


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Wal Mart only matches local prices of your area, I live where they are the only ones except for Walgreens and local stores. They will only match those. They put all of the little places out of business.


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

hippyknitter said:


> You may have to copy and paste but here are the rules at Walmart.
> 
> http://corporate.walmart.com/ad-match-guarantee
> http://corporate.walmart.com/coupon-policy


Thanks so much for the info.


----------



## linda6200 (Oct 11, 2011)

Interesting. Thanks1


----------

